

Testing Media Source Extensions in Firefox Nightly - _srobertson
http://blog.mjg.im/2014/05/08/testing-media-source-extensions/

======
jeena
I would have loved some explenation what Media Source Extensions are at the
beginning of the article, the link to W3C doesn't help because I have no idea
what I need to read there.

